# p0430 code in 2003 Murano



## mmclauch (Jan 17, 2014)

I have a 2003 Nissan Murano and am receiving the P0430 code (inefficient Stage 2 Cat). Both catalytic converters on my Murano have been replaced in the past year, as well as the O2 sensors. Is there anything else that could be causing this problem? Thanks.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

I'll assume they were aftermarket cause we see those die all the time.


----------



## mmclauch (Jan 17, 2014)

*P0430 code in 2003 Murano*

The converters were replaced by Midas. I don't remember the brand name but the have a "lifetime" warranty, which probably means the part will be covered but I would still have to pay for the labor. I replaced the O2 sensors myself with Bosch O2 sensors (direct fit/not the universal fit) that I purchased from Autozone. The car has 184,600 miles on it, but the engine still runs smoothly. Is there anyway to troubleshoot without just replacing parts?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Since they are nearly new you need to get someone to data monitor the Alpha and o2 sensors for the front cat. Don't rule out the cat being bad but it could be a sensor glitching or just bad.


----------

